# Spot the octopus!



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-camouflages-against-reef-captured-video.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

That is crazy! Wow!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow ... that was awesome


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Things like this never cease to amaze me, makes me glad I'm not a small fish, I can't imagine too many prey species could even stand a chance against that camouflage.


----------

